# 07/02 Raw Discussion Thread: Is this the end of the line for Bayley and Sasha?



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

*Denny Sanford Premier Center, Sioux Falls, SD*​


> After weeks of increased aggression, Bayley and Sasha Banks each received an ultimatum from Raw General Manager Kurt Angle: Attend counseling, or lose their jobs. Is the friendship of The Huggable One and The Boss salvageable? Or is this the last Team Red will see of the two former Raw Women’s Champions? Tune in to Raw, live Monday at 8/7 C on USA Network.











*With friends like these ...*​


> Bayley finally snapped on Sasha Banks last week, but Raw General Manager Kurt Angle isn’t about to let the fracturing friendship between the two former champions explode into outright hostility just yet. Following The Huggable One’s assault, Angle informed each woman individually that they would have to undergo counseling in order to keep their jobs as Raw Superstars. What those sessions will entail, of course, remains to be seen. But either way, it seems this road has reached a fork as pivotal as it is unusual.











*Rollins and Reigns close ranks against Ziggler & McIntyre
*​


> Seth Rollins might be Intercontinental Champion again if it wasn’t for Drew McIntyre, who provided a pivotal interference that saved Dolph Ziggler’s title reign in the main event of Raw last week. He might also be a smear on the mat at this point if it wasn’t for Roman Reigns, who came to his brother’s aid to drive away Ziggler and McIntyre as they prepared to administer a post-match beating to Rollins. Now, two teams who had thus far managed to avoid each other are sizing each other up in the first salvo of what could be an epic conflict. Rollins might not be a champion, but there could be a fight on the horizon all the same.











*Is Alexa Bliss focusing on the wrong opponent?
*​


> The looming threat of Ronda Rousey’s return from suspension hasn’t done anything to dampen Alexa Bliss’ fun as Raw Women’s Champion, though a combination of Natalya and a returning Nia Jax certainly reminded Little Miss Bliss that she has no shortage of enemies in Rowdy Ronda’s absence. Jax might be the most ominous threat, as she’s already slated to challenge for the Raw Women’s Title at Extreme Rules, but Bliss has thus far focused more on running down the absent Rousey than closing ranks. Can Alexa set her mind to protecting her title? Or is she being pulled in too many directions at once to mount a strong defense?











*B-Team blues*​


> The B-Team’s remarkable Cinderella run continues, as Curtis Axel scored a victory over “Woken” Matt Hardy in advance of Axel & Bo Dallas’ Raw Tag Team Title Match at Extreme Rules. The Deleters of Worlds gave due props for The Axe Man’s “fluke” win with their signature Woken O and have already gone on the record as being fans of The B-Team’s cosplay. But the fun and games will likely end when the titles are on the line; the only question is whether The B-Team can come to the realization in time to save themselves from deletion.











*Can Kevin Owens evade Braun Strowman's wrath?
*​


> Kevin Owens getting onstage with Shania Twain was about the only bright spot of his week, as Braun Strowman made his Monday a pretty rough affair. Despite winning a tag team match as KO’s unlikely partner, Mr. Monster in the Bank opted not to reciprocate Owens’ offer of friendship, instead chasing him throughout the arena and flipping his car over in the parking lot. Clearly, Owens’ attempts to get on Strowman’s good side have done more harm than good. Can KO evade The Monster Among Men’s gleeful wrath, or is he in for more of the same? Raw airs live Monday at 8/7 C on USA Network.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

The Bayley and Sasha feud is seriously still going on? :maisielol I see I haven't missed a thing.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Another week and another underwhelming preview, guess it's another week of not watching RAW.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

The Fourth Wall said:


> The Bayley and Sasha feud is seriously still going on? :maisielol I see I haven't missed a thing.


Honestly it's been nothing but them fighting one week and it being forgotten the next. It's like me and my friend in primary school where we use to fight everyday but be friends the next. It's ridiculous. And there are rumors that they actually think it's great storytelling. :lol But last week was great from what I've seen.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Roman and Seth vs. Ziggler and McIntyre might be good, but it's not worth watching three hours for when I can watch it on YouTube the day after.

Pass, for probably the sixth week in a row.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

The Fourth Wall said:


> The Bayley and Sasha feud is seriously still going on? :maisielol I see I haven't missed a thing.


Going on isn't even the right word. It never started. Last week MIGHT have been the official start of it, but there's no telling with this company.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Meh. Not sure I'll even be flicking through this tbh.


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

Dr Shelby better be back or fuck this shit


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Doesn't sound awe inspiring. I imagine Dr. Shelby will be making a cameo with Sasha/Bayley. Brayn/KO is beyond stale already. I also do not see Dolph and Drew losing, so if it becomes a tag match, who eats the pin? Seth? or :reigns2


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Early prediction: Bayley and Sasha's therapy session might be the follow up to Lashley's sisters to compete for worst segment of 2018. :lmao


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

This counselling stuff will be brutal. I like both women but they are not good in scripted talking segments at all.


----------



## The Bloodline (Jan 3, 2012)

I'm happy 4 of my favorites are all in the same program right now. I'll be tuning into Raw mainly to see where they go with Roman/Seth/Drew/Ziggler. Idk why I'm optimistic, they've given me little reason to be but at least it feels fresh.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Forgot about the counseling aspect of this. Why?


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

My only concern for tomorrow is the Bayley/Sasha counseling portion. I hope it's good and doesn't kill the momentum they built from a week ago. I don't care about anything else on this show.


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

Eh, I'll record it and watch some of it.
No world title in the picture and the top guys there seems pretty dumb. I get why it's not on the show but it's kinda killing interest for me


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

MC 16 said:


> Honestly it's been nothing but them fighting one week and it being forgotten the next. It's like me and my friend in primary school where we use to fight everyday but be friends the next. It's ridiculous. And there are rumors that they actually think it's great storytelling. :lol But last week was great from what I've seen.


All I've seen is the 'You ain't shit' GIF of Bayley. :bayley I would have been interested at the start of the year, but they've took way too long to captlizie on the rivalry between them both.


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

They don't do comedy like D-Bry & Kane does


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

no interest in RAW at all anymore.


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

Since when do wrestlers have to go to counselling for not being able to get along? 

Shouldn’t the whole roster be attending counselling for wanting to make their way through life by letting out their aggression in the way of violence?

This company...


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

So for this weeks Raw their main hook is Bayley and Sasha having to act.

Zero buys and minus 7 stars.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

TKOW said:


> Since when do wrestlers have to go to counselling for not being able to get along?
> 
> Shouldn’t the whole roster be attending counselling for wanting to make their way through life by letting out their aggression in the way of violence?
> 
> This company...


Because WWE is catering to hipster millienials who get triggered over everything?


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

It sounds like RAW will be background noise again this week


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Mordecay said:


> It sounds like RAW will be background noise again this week


Why even have it as that? Don't give them the ratings.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

virus21 said:


> Why even have it as that? Don't give them the ratings.


Do pirate streams count as ratings? :grin2::wink2:


----------



## Monica Carrillo (Jun 9, 2018)

Idk what the hell they're doing with Alexa but it's becoming tedious


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Mordecay said:


> Do pirate streams count as ratings? :grin2::wink2:


Well in that case, have at it


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

I watch it on streams


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Absolutely amazing preview, can't wait!










These two PPVs have felt like an eternity.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Watching for Roman and Seth teaming up and that's about it.

Man I cannot fucking WAIT till Dean Ambrose comes back. He'll at least provide a spark of freshness to this show.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Ambrose Girl said:


> Watching for Roman and Seth teaming up and that's about it.


Same, hopefully it is the opening segment.


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

Bayley and Sasha headlining RAW? B-Team as a major preview point?

Also, does anyone but me remember that The Shield reunited about 8 months ago or something? Can't they at least be consistent in having Rollins and Reigns interact? Can't they at least keep The Shield in the mix by mentioning it on commentary? By talking about Ambrose? 
I hate this shitty era.
Someone gets injured, and instead of coming up with something in storyline, these geeks just announce on Twitter they are gone, never to be mentioned again.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

My prediction for what I'll feel watching tomorrow:


----------



## AlexaBliss4Life (Jan 30, 2018)

As long as Bayley and Sasha wind up brawling, I'm good!


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

You don't think Sasha's going to..Bail


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

InexorableJourney said:


> You don't think Sasha's going to..Bail


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

InexorableJourney said:


> You don't think Sasha's going to..Bail


Bayley might


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Ambrose Girl said:


> Watching for Roman and Seth teaming up and that's about it.
> 
> Man I cannot fucking WAIT till Dean Ambrose comes back. He'll at least provide a spark of freshness to this show.


I miss Dean a lot, I expected him to be back by now, but I'm guessing it's going to be a little later in the Summer at this point. I'm still personally hoping for a fresh Heel persona when he comes back, but I'd be up for anything. Feels like he's been gone forever.


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)

Well, at least the Sasha/Bayley stuff has something to it now. After treading water for about 45 months it seems to have some traction now. Interested to see how it goes. 

Reigns teaming up with Rollins again fpalm 

B team :mark


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

Hopefully Roman & Drew can save this feud. One more Seth\Ziggler "epic", and i might die.


----------



## Jess91 (Feb 19, 2017)

AlexaBliss4Life said:


> As long as Bayley and Sasha wind up brawling, I'm good!


right? someone throw some water on them n let them at eachother :ambrose5


----------



## AlexaBliss4Life (Jan 30, 2018)

Jess91 said:


> right? someone throw some water on them n let them at eachother :ambrose5


Ha, Ambrose style! I like it!


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

ROLLINS said:


> Forgot about the counseling aspect of this. Why?


Obviously for the return of DR SHELBY!!!!


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

I'm definitely looking forward to seeing that tag match. I'm expecting the babyfaces to come out victorious, but seeing Dolph Ziggler and Drew McIntyre win would be cool with me. Hopefully if the heels lose, Seth Rollins is the one who picks up the victory.

I'm interested to see how Kevin Owens interacts with Braun Strowman tonight.

Bayley being counseled could be interesting. She might end up having a nice rivalry with Sasha Banks after what happened last week (unless they screw all that up tonight).

I doubt that he'll appear, but fingers crossed for a Dr. Shelby appearance!

Edit: Hopefully, Rollins and Ziggler can save this feud even more by having another epic together :drose


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

In a way I kinda' miss watching RAW live, but it's just really not worth it at the moment. There's only like 2 or 3 segments I'm interested in, and that takes up like 10 mins of my time or not even that on YouTube tomorrow.

I don't expect RAW to get interesting again until closer to SummerSlam to be honest. Extreme Rules is shaping up to be pretty filler so far, not sure how good it's going to be.


----------



## Jman55 (Nov 21, 2016)

The Fourth Wall said:


> In a way I kinda' miss watching RAW live, but it's just really not worth it at the moment. There's only like 2 or 3 segments I'm interested in, and that takes up like 10 mins of my time or not even that on YouTube tomorrow.
> 
> I don't expect RAW to get interesting again until closer to SummerSlam to be honest. Extreme Rules is shaping up to be pretty filler so far, not sure how good it's going to be.


I'll be watching live for once as I haven't in a long time and honestly I'm really just scared it wont even be interesting at that point as I remember how bored I was for the build to mania which is supposed to be where WWE throws their best out.

Going to try and keep optimistic though as I'm going to need to to get through this :lol.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Jman55 said:


> I'll be watching live for once as I haven't in a long time and honestly I'm really just scared it wont even be interesting at that point as I remember how bored I was for the build to mania which is supposed to be where WWE throws their best out.
> 
> Going to try and keep optimistic though as I'm going to need to to get through this :lol.


I'm usually one of the most optimistic ones when it comes to WWE, and even I can admit my interest is at an all-time low. :mj2 They really need a big talking point in the next couple of months, I really want to get excited about Summerslam in particular. They just haven't given me much to work with so far.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Feels like I haven't watched wrestling in a long time.

Won't be starting again tonight.

Zero interest. No engaging stories. Lack of character. Boring wrestling. 

Bye.


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

I think I understand why I've lost most of my interest (removing Ronda from the equation) - they're treating Roman like he's the actual wwe title.
Think about it, it's constantly "Roman and friends". Sure, they had the MitB but the moment that was over it was "okay let's put them into a storyline with Roman".
I'm not saying he's the champion but he's like the actual fucking title.

And it's not Roman that's the problem, it's just painfully obvious that outside of the women (for obvious reasons), everyone wants to work with Roman unless they're interested in the IC title or the tag team titles. Kinda like everyone wants a title.


----------



## Jman55 (Nov 21, 2016)

The Fourth Wall said:


> I'm usually one of the most optimistic ones when it comes to WWE, and even I can admit my interest is at an all-time low. :mj2 They really need a big talking point in the next couple of months, I really want to get excited about Summerslam in particular. They just haven't given me much to work with so far.


Well WWE are trying it's just their efforts are being focused on their continual incorrect ideas for how to get Roman over.

Thing is I can see this but honestly Smackdown I've felt although they have their own snags (fucking Sanity losing their first match :side has actually been decent at least if you're looking for something somewhat fun to watch. Still not the best thing but it's something at least and it keeps me going with this.


----------



## tducey (Apr 12, 2011)

The lack of a heavyweight champ full-time is really hurting RAW. Hearing now Lesnar's out for Summerslam. Time to show some guts and strip him of the title. The guy's making the WWE, the title and himself look bad right now.


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

I'll admit that I am interested in watching the interaction between Owens and Strowman, along with if Dr. Shelby appears. Nothing else is interesting on RAW right now though. No Lesnar and Rousey being "suspended", its made RAW feel like everythings on hold until the build to Summer Slam. 

That Universal Championship really better be defended at Summer Slam at this point because RAW is suffering partially due to it being MIA.

So, another RAW that i'm skipping and will watch WWEs youtube clips instead. Been watching Running Wild and ANW on NBC rather than RAW lately.


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

It's not about the title at all. It's about having a significant point of interest on Raw. Imagine thinking putting the title on one of those non-draws would make a difference.
The guy makes the title.


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

Of course the guy makes the title. But right now they have no title on the flagship show - it's only at a PPV.
Seth is "the" guy now and they want Reigns to be the guy. The last few months consists of rotating people who Reigns works with while he waits for Lesnar in the hopes that somehow, one of them will manage to get the crowd to cheer for Reigns.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Fucking lmao, another rematch fpalm












> Meanwhile, Roman Reigns also has a bone to pick with both Bobby Lashley and The Revival.
> 
> One week after earning what many consider to be an upset victory over Roman Reigns & Bobby Lashley, The Revival have requested a rematch to prove that they are indeed the “great white sharks” of Raw’s tandem division and that their win over the powerhouse tandem was far from a fluke.
> 
> Reigns and Lashley have their own issues with one another following a verbal joust this past Monday night, but they’ll need to put their differences aside to stand a chance of turning back Scott Dawson & Dash Wilder tonight on Raw.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)




----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Not sure why people were saying in the first few pages that Rollins and Reigns are teaming up tonight in a match when it's really Reigns/Lashley..


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

Headband & Vest vs The Revival - The Tag Feud of the year :done


----------



## Piledriven (Jan 13, 2015)

This stupid tag match again?! FML.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

ANOTHER Reigns/Lashley vs Revival Match? :ha

Brewers/Twins game on TV tonight it is :theFACE


----------



## CesaroSwing (Jan 30, 2017)

sleepsleepsleepsleep

No JJ no party


----------



## jayman321 (Jun 6, 2013)

Only here for Braun. Everything else is boring AF.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

The pinnacle of lazy booking? These last two or three weeks of RAW + SmackDown Live.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

_*Bayley and Sasha going to therapy will be fun to see tonight and The Shield (Reigns and Rollins) vs Ziggler & Drew will be a bonus fun.  *_


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

"I fully agree with Kurt's decision to uphold the rules and suspend me"

Said no badass ever.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1013897953617080320


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Probably going to have a 30 minute draw to set up a Summerslam match.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Alright, the iron man match excites me. Let's hope this feud actually develops with a good story.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

So, apparently Bray was in a car accident over the weekend? Holy shit.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

30 minute Iron Man match? After last week's match, I'm not optimistic but who knows they could exceed my expectations. Could go either way with a stip like this.


Sorry to hear about Bray. Hope he is okay


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1013896319759503360
I know that feel. On July 1, 2002, I nearly died in a car accident when I got hit by a truck.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

ROLLINS said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1013896319759503360
> I know that feel. On July 1, 2002, I nearly died in a car accident when I got hit by a truck.


Damn, I hope Bray is pulling through okay. :mj2


----------



## Jman55 (Nov 21, 2016)

Holy shit I hope Bray is alright that can't be fun at all 

Preferably his injuries will not be severe ones at the very least and he can return soon.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

No Roman & Seth tag match? Eh, fuck you WWE, that's all I wanted from tonight's Raw. Instead we get the same match for the third week in a row?! C'mon, at least the Roman/Seth vs Drew/Dolph match hasn't been done before fpalm


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Roman and Lashley in the same tag match for the 3rd week in a row :ha


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Mainboy said:


> Roman and Lashley in the same tag match for the 3rd week in a row :ha


"The fans are that disinterested, that nobody remembers what happened last week anyways :vince"


----------



## xio8ups (Nov 6, 2015)

You all getting ready for MONSTER IN THE BANK!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

Fun fact: Total Extreme Wrestling punishes you if you run the same match wit hthe same competitors 3 times in a row.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

CesaroSwing said:


> sleepsleepsleepsleep
> 
> No JJ no party


Is it confirmed he still won't be back again tonight? Jeez.


----------



## CesaroSwing (Jan 30, 2017)

PavelGaborik said:


> Is it confirmed he still won't be back again tonight? Jeez.


Nope but i wouldn't hold my breath.


----------



## gl83 (Oct 30, 2008)

Interesting.



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1013932904118800385


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

That dude's voice in the package :lol He sounds like he should be narrating movies or something.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Back to this strange last week recap video package.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

The recaps are REAL.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

It seems like Ramón and Lazhiley are getting their win back. 50/50 :heyman6


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

So it's not just me witness this weird recap.
It's like a documentary with this guy.


----------



## Jman55 (Nov 21, 2016)

it begins hope I don't regret staying up for this :lol.


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

Just in case you were confused about who the main character of Raw was :reigns :lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Same tag match 3 weeks in a row.

:trips8


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Dear Jesus...this match again.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

The same match 3 weeks in a row. Pathetic.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Fuck that video package was long.

And he comes the Big Bore to open the show fpalm


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

Look at all those blacked out seats. Yep totally selling more seats than ever, fuck even with Rock/Austin under #WWELogic ain't nobody ever getting over.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

BOB :lol


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

LOL even Roman doesn't want to do that tag match again :lmao


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Ah for fuck sake. A THIRD Lashley/Reigns vs Revival match? This is bullshit


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

vs the Revival again?

Yeah I'm out, back to coding!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

:yawn

Same old promo.


----------



## Jman55 (Nov 21, 2016)

well thank god that was interrupted quickly :side:


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Roman sounded heelish as fuck during that promo.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I lol everytime he says 'Bob'.


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

Sparkplug Bob?

Oh, Roman pretending that he's breaking the fourth wall. How neat.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Oh please change that stupid tag match to something else WWE :lol


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Is he referencing the “Don’t be like Bob” memes?!?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Fans are pumped.

:mark:


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

can seth please not come out


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

How changed are Michaels and Diesel these days. :hmmm


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Just saw a wrestling rumors flash that Bray Wyatt was injured in a car crash. Anyone know more? I didn't click on the notification fast enough.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

It's crazy they can't book Roman to be liked. I did enjoy him saying "BOB" a million times though! :lol


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

So what have I missed?


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

Actually watching #WhatAboutBOB instead.......BOB>RAW


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Anyone know where they are tonight?


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

gee I wonder who else Reigns can face in a tag match...this one is a stumper.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

HOLD UP PLAYAS

WE GONNA GET A THREE-CORNER TAG MATCH NOW

REVIVAL VS MCINTYRE/ZIGGLER VS ROLLINS/REIGNS 

...RIGHT PLAYAS?


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

So the new thing is "Roman doesn't want the match because the fans don't want it, so out comes Seth to set up the match later, please cheer Roman".


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I'm assuming they will be doing that tag match at some point, cos they wouldn't have involved them together again...


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

So is the Lashley match scrapped or what? This is very confusing.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Why is he calling him Bob :lmao


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

Shadowcran said:


> Just saw a wrestling rumors flash that Bray Wyatt was injured in a car crash. Anyone know more? I didn't click on the notification fast enough.


http://www.tmz.com/2018/07/02/wwes-bray-wyatt-injured-in-head-on-car-crash/

He's okay apparently, just not well enough to compete.


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

Shadowcran said:


> Just saw a wrestling rumors flash that Bray Wyatt was injured in a car crash. Anyone know more? I didn't click on the notification fast enough.


https://twitter.com/WWE?ref_src=twsrc^google|twcamp^serp|twgr^author


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Having Rollins come to the aid of Reigns is the ultimate desperation move to get fans to cheer for Roman, embarrassing.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

I'm interested to hear what Bayley has to say tonight. Since it seems like she's a heel now.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

It seems like there is going to be a lot of the Big Dog in today's show, great :eyeroll


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

Bret Hart said:


> Why is he calling him Bob :lmao


Because Bobby is his official name. Roman is down with the kids of today and understands nicknames. So he calls him Bob to relate.


----------



## Reptilian (Apr 16, 2014)

Oh look, a 30 minute long Reigns tag team match opening the show again.


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

I really hope there match won't be in the Main Event


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Another tag match tonight :ha


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Bret Hart said:


> Why is he calling him Bob :lmao


He's been calling him that for 3 weeks now, too.

:walphtf


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Fucking glad we don't have to see that match again.


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

Kurt was gonna book Laseigns vs The Revival for a THIRD time in a row fpalm


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

ROLLINS said:


> Anyone know where they are tonight?


Denny Sanford Premier Center, Sioux Falls, SD


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

YES!!!! :mark: That's what I wanted!


----------



## L.I.O. (May 19, 2014)

Kurt is such a doormat of a GM.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Another tag match.

:walphtf

WWE in their "come back later, we're not doing shit this month" mode.

:walphtf


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Seth can be Roman's boo shield again. :fuckyeah


----------



## SavoySuit (Aug 10, 2015)

Too bad. This was going to be Bray vs Bo.

Now we have to see Matt get beat 2 weeks in a row.


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

This is getting old with Axel & Bo doing the impressions.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Bo sounds so much like his bro :lol


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

fpalm fpalm fpalm


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Follow the crickets. This shit is overexposed now.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Well at least it is not the revival again.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Thanks for the replies.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Bo is doing Bray better than Bray right now!?


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I can already tell how the tag match will go, Bob is gonna interfere and ruin it and cost Seth & Roman the win, isn't he? -_-


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Those t-shirts.

:mj4


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

Ok, singing He's Got the Whole World in His Hand makes this not terrible.


----------



## P Thriller (Jan 6, 2016)

WWE beating a dead horse again. Hasn't been funny in a long time. And will they please fire axel already, how does he get tv time every week when he has sucked for years and years?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Why the fuck is this feel like another repeat of the last 2 weeks?? fpalm


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

Is it safe to say that the B-Team do Bray Wyatt better than Bray does?


----------



## Reptilian (Apr 16, 2014)

Bo imitates Wyatt so well lol.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Raw is really awful lately fuck. Was my fave forever, just trash now. Boring as fuck. Bobby will interfere i bet. Lame.


----------



## Jman55 (Nov 21, 2016)

Ambrose Girl said:


> I can already tell how the tag match will go, Bob is gonna interfere and ruin it and cost Seth & Roman the win, isn't he? -_-


oh obviously Dolph and Mclntyre aren't losing as a team just yet and they need to build a Bob vs Reigns match somehow.


----------



## P Thriller (Jan 6, 2016)

Sasha and Bayley was clearly the hottest segment last week, yet this week's show starts with a Roman Reigns video package and a Roman Reigns segment. Didn't even recap Sasha and Bayley. Women's revolution my ass.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Ambrose Girl said:


> I can already tell how the tag match will go, Bob is gonna interfere and ruin it and cost Seth & Roman the win, isn't he? -_-


Bingo. Nail meet Hammer


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

WWE should have learnt with the IIconics: The impersonation thing works once, maybe twice, over and over again it just gets no reaction, like tonight


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

Outside of the women, this is fucking terrible.
Braun can't do anything since no Lesnar so he might just take out Kevin again.
Bray is hurt so okay but the B team is the problem.
Seth is being the mascot for Reigns.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Bah gawd they done killed the crowd. :bahgawd


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Another fantastic WWE reality show coming right up..


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Hate to say this but i miss Jason Jordan lmao


----------



## GimmeABreakJess (Jan 30, 2011)

Everybody calling him "Bob" now lol


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

This match is already too long


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

I see this show out of habit, why lie. But this is horrible garbage. My favorite Raw has become a weekly mesh of shit. I don't think even Dean and Jason Jordan could help this show much but who knows. Seems like lazy writing. Three weeks in a row we pretty much have the same thing going on, dont get me wrong i get continuity, but progression and depth in storylines lacks here. You just have the same promo and matches but nothing to progress these angles. Nothing.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Surely to God they’re not doing TWO matches including Reigns? 

Or is the Reigns/Lashley v. The Revival now off?


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

I wonder what changed from last week to this week. When Roman ran in for the save last week, he got his music. When Seth ran in, no music. Hmm. I wonder why they would have done that? 

It’s almost as if everything and everyone is used in service to getting THA BIG DAWG over because he can’t do the job himself...


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

mattheel said:


> I wonder what changed from last week to this week. When Roman ran in for the save last week, he got his music. When Seth ran in, no music. Hmm. I wonder why they would have done that?
> 
> It’s almost as if everything and everyone is used in service to getting THA BIG DAWG over because he can’t do the job himself...


They hit Seth's music after the brawl was over. Not everything is about Roman.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

The state of the RAW tag division is not wonderful. :evilmatt


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

They never acknowledged Bray and Bo were brothers, right??


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Matt looks like an absolute nerd again...


----------



## SavoySuit (Aug 10, 2015)

lol at Axel winning.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Okay then.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

lol did that really happen?


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Matt loses again? I know the fans cheer for jobbers sometime, but come on you dont have to push them like this. Remember when some idiots cheered for Ellsworth and bought his shirt? Look at how they ended up. Terrible


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Eztreme Rules is 13 days away Coachman you idiot


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Curtis Axel just flossed :HA


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

hahahha, Axle is flossing


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

Matt Hardy getting pinned clean by Curtis Axel :lol 



Ever since Cesaro anytime a bump goes near the Digital Post, I cringe. 


LMFAO Curtis flossing


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

So is the Bray car crash confirmed?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Wow Roman twice? Oh for fuckssake fpalm


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Bayley/Sasha next.


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

SHIV:THE OTHER WHITE MEAT said:


> So is the Bray car crash confirmed?




Yes, WWE made a tweet about it.


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

Two fucking matches?

HHH did five fucking matches on SD once and it was more entertaining.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Reigns on two matches tonight? Bring it.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

SHIV:THE OTHER WHITE MEAT said:


> So is the Bray car crash confirmed?


Yeah, it really happened. He didn't wrestle at the house-shows over the weekend, either.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Poor decision to have el hijo del Hennig win.


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

Glad dinner was done, Now we have Sasha/Bayley coming up


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

somebody gif Axel flossing


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

This show is unexplainably bad.


----------



## Jman55 (Nov 21, 2016)

man this show is really boring me although it doesn't help I'm already at my 3rd ad break :side:

Hopefully at least something decent comes out of it to make me staying up all this time worth it (probably not :mj2)


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Way to over-expose Reigns even more, creative.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Seriously, 2 Roman matches? Fuck this shit, I am just killing time until the Ride Along episode with the IIconics when RAW ends


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Abisial said:


> Yes, WWE made a tweet about it.


Thanks. I didn't believe my brother because he goes to junk wrestling sites for news.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

On a side note, i hope Nakamura comes back soon. I know hes not on Raw, but yeah.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Abisial said:


> Yes, WWE made a tweet about it.





ROLLINS said:


> Yeah, it really happened. He didn't wrestle at the house-shows over the weekend, either.


Thanks. I didn't believe my brother because he goes to junk wrestling sites for news.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

It seems like this show has such little talent on it.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

This thread is acting up.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Roman in two feuds unnecessarily... Seth doesn't need Roman in his matches, they're really trying to portray him as the bigger (stronger) brother with the Seth stuff because they want him to get more over by helping Seth before Brock.


----------



## RamPaige (Jun 10, 2017)

Can Bobby Lashley not grow facial hair? I feel like he needs a beard to cover up that baby face of his.


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

I enjoyed Lashley's mic work in Impact, but he is soooooooo ass at the moment.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

"They say I walk around like I got a S on my chest"


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

the chemistry between these two....


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

ROLLINS said:


> Way to over-expose Reigns even more, creative.


 Gotta try get Roman over before Brock :lol

Does Raw not have much depth? Roman in two matches rest of the shit feels like I've seen a million times over already..

Seth, Roman and Braun feel like the only stars on the show. KO and Roode are geeks, Lesnar never there.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Surprised they let Seth ask Reigns that, like he needs help.

:bjpenn


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Hilarious they try and bill someone like Reigns at the same weight as Lashley.

Lashley makes him look like James Ellsworth.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Roman should be in the ironman match since he can do two matches in one night. :reigns2


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

He keeps calling him Bob.
If this is Vince's way of getting him cheered, I'm happy to cheer.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Emperor said:


> Gotta try get Roman over before Brock :lol
> 
> But for real, does Raw not have much talent? Roman in two matches rest of the shit feels like I've seen a million times over already..


They have more than enough to fillout a show considering they've been doing it this entire time until tonight.

I have no idea why they think this is a particularly good idea, though.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Its because on Impact! Bobby got to do a little more talking (in a more natural tone) than a short segments of words including the God awful talk about his sisters.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

I always lol every time someone tells to Roman "Nobody likes you" and you can hear people on the background cheering


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Bayley in jeans :banderas


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Team JoeBob!!!!! :mark


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

The kid in the back :lol


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Sasha-Bayley is a Rom-com feud :lmao


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

Dr Shelby or I riot


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

YAS :mark:


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Dr. Shelby! :bryan


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Shelby!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dannybosa (Oct 23, 2015)

BAH GAWD


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Dr. Shelby.

:lmao

Jesus.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Bob looks like 100x bigger than him. Fuckin Roman better get destroyed tonight. Maybe Lesnar returns. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Shelby, y'all.


----------



## Jman55 (Nov 21, 2016)

DR SHELBY I AM OK WITH THIS :mark


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

TEAM HELL NO need a doctor again i hear. :lol


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Aaaand I lasted two minutes. Fuck this.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Dr Shelby :mark 

Nice pop from the crowd too :lol


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Dr. Shelby done put on some weight.


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

Why the fuck does Bayley need a shrink but Roman who beats up cops doesn't.
Sasha keeps her rings aparently 24/7


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

HIS MAJESTY DOCTOR SHELBY IS BACK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

This is the greatest WWE return in years :banderas

DR SHELBY :mark:


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Was Dr. Shelby bald last time? I honestly can't remember.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Wait why does Dr. Shelby kind of look like Ryback now? :lol


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Dr. Shelby lives!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

This looks like the beginning of a Brazzers video. :trips8


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Audience quiet as fuck hahaha


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

Ambrose Girl said:


> They hit Seth's music after the brawl was over. Not everything is about Roman.


Ok. At least attempt to display even the tiniest bit of intellectual honesty here. I know you have a basic understanding of professional wrestling. You know damn well, that when it comes to generating crowd pops, (you know..one of the major indicators of a wrestlers popularity) when a wrestlers music hits matters substantially. Music at the end of a segment is a completely different thing than it happening at the top. It matters in many contexts yes but not in generating pops.

When it comes to your last statement, I would say that a bulk of the evidence suggests that you’re wrong.

All of that aside. You didn’t even address the question. Last week Roman got his music played before his run in. Seth did not tonight. I think it’s pretty obvious as to why that is. Are you just tacking it up to some kind of an oversight?


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

DR SHELBY!!! :mark:

He might actually save this thing :lol


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Of course they had to ruin last week’s Bayley Sasha fight


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Sasha/Bayley will no way have the same kind of back and forth as Bryan/Kane. This has car wreck written all over it


----------



## P Thriller (Jan 6, 2016)

Wow....good job WWE

Sasha/Bayley had legit heat. Of course they turn it into a joke. They are so clueless when it come to booking women.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

BLACKED.COM presents 

TITUS BRAND

WORLDWIDE

HYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYPE


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

Nice. Titus. I thought he was forever conga man's bitch.
Good to see he's back properly.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Shelby. :fuckyeah


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Dr. Shelby gonna steal the spotlight from Sasha and Bayley.

:lol


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Oh right, I forgot this feud


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

SHIV:THE OTHER WHITE MEAT said:


> This looks like the beginning of a Brazzers video. :trips8


haahah, im glad i am not the only one who thought that. and the kid in red shirt was probably the peeping tom recording it lol


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

Couldn't we have had more than like 10 seconds of Dr Shelby?

So typical of WWE...


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

lol ^^


----------



## AlexaBliss4Life (Jan 30, 2018)

The Goat is back!


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

ROLLINS said:


> Was Dr. Shelby bald last time? I honestly can't remember.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I don't know if this helps Bayley and Sasha because it will be compared to the classic Bryan/Kane segments. :bryan


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*Dr Shelby is so far the highlight of Raw*


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Authors of Yawn


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

AOP is actually allowed back on the show again? Nice.


----------



## Jman55 (Nov 21, 2016)

Chan Hung said:


> *Dr Shelby is so far the highlight of Raw*


It's so unfortunate how true this is especially since he was there for barely any time :lol.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Dr. Shelby > Bayley + Sasha. :sasha3


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Dolorian said:


> Authors of Yawn


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

This is gonna be a squash.


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Dolorian said:


> Authors of Yawn


^


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

who are these chubby romun reigns lookin motherfuckers and why are they on my screen


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

When was the last time WWE was in South Dakota? Feel like they never go there.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

AOP = Absence of Pop


----------



## Jman55 (Nov 21, 2016)

well at least that was relatively short can something actually genuinely great happen the return of Dr Shelby was a nice surprise but not really what I'm after here :lol.


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

AOP has to be one of the biggest flops on the main roster


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

dana's gonna have to do double duty even more than usual tonight to get titus and apollo past this loss :cena5


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

ROLLINS said:


> When was the last time WWE was in South Dakota? Feel like they never go there.


They were just in Rapid City over the weekend. :trolldog


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

The Seth match is next???

:mark:

I can take a nice break after that match.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Team Hell No :banderas


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Good, Reigns/Rollings next.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

These two need Ellering badly, their act lacks something without him


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

Even Seth is calling him Bob. Change his name to Bob, please. That's great.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

AOP has really grown over the years. Both men are big, athletic bruisers with some cool moves in the ring. Their finish could use a little work though.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

i could listen to seth rollins sarcastically say bob for all of raw :lmao


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Switchblade Club said:


> AOP has to be one of the biggest flops on the main roster


Putting them on the sidelines for what seemed like an eternity after their debut didn't help their cause.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Roman pulling the Reigns Train tonight.


----------



## Jman55 (Nov 21, 2016)

Yeah I'm going to tap out after the Reigns/Rollins vs Drew/Dolph tag match this isn't worth staying up for will check what happens in the morning.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1013945000449757189


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

-XERO- said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1013945000449757189


That game ruled as a kid.

:mark:


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

I want a interaction with Bank/Bayley and Bryan/Kane, I don't know if that will be funny or not


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

I expect Dr Shelby on SD tomorrow.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

KO has skinner legs than what I thought :lol


----------



## dannybosa (Oct 23, 2015)

BURN IT DOWN


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

ROLLINS said:


> He's been calling him that for 3 weeks now, too.
> 
> :walphtf


Haven't watched WWE programming since the Greatest Royal Rumble


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## Littbarski (Aug 17, 2016)

SHIV:THE OTHER WHITE MEAT said:


> They were just in Rapid City over the weekend. :trolldog


 I can't remember last time they televised Raw or Smackdown in North/South Dakota within last decade.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Alright, match one...go.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

There we go.

:mark:


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

They have valets at sports arenas? :hmm:


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Tired of chickenshit KO. Way to destroy him.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Two weeks until Extreme Rules...it feels like an eternity.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Those cheers turned to boo's real fast :lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Reigns wearing DX colors? (green and black)

:hmm:


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

If Zayn was around right now what do you think he would be doing on Raw??


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Seth going to be called Weapon X.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

If Roman does his usual mid match nap, he should be just fine for later on. :reigns2


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

ROLLINS said:


> Reigns wearing DX colors? (green and black)
> 
> :hmm:


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

-XERO- said:


>


geez even then back then reigns was trying to leech off more popular gimmicks


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

deepelemblues said:


> geez even then back then reigns was trying to leech off more popular gimmicks


The reaching and desperation is real.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Lets Go Rollins loud chants.

:mark:


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Does it hurt Seth to be booked as an equal to Dolph?


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

so... what kind of FUCKERY is going to end this match?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

SHIV:THE OTHER WHITE MEAT said:


> Dowa it hurt Seth to be booked as an equal to Dolph?


I honestly don't think so. It's filler time in WWE. Dean is out. Jordan is out (two possible feuds for Seth). They have to do SOMETHING. And Dolph can be at least good in the ring, if nothing else. I think most realize it's just filler time. Reigns is being booked as an equal to BOB and just took a pin from Revival last week.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*"DIESEL!"* (Roman)

*"DIESEL!"* (Drew)


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

Jesus just strap the rocket to drew and push his ass to the moon dude is the total package


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

romun got a glazed look in his eyes

must nearly be time for his mid-match nap


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Roman vs. McIntyre. Now that's a 15 minute match I want to see in the future.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Roman's going to get Brock booed out of the building. :mark


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

"WHEN", not IF Drew and Dolph face off, who will be heel/face?


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

Can someon explain the word of the hour?
I don't get it. He rarely repeats the word. So what's the pojnt of it?


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*"HBK!"* (Seth)

*"HBK!"* (Seth)

lol


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

:bullshit Everybody knows you can't hurt a Samoan with a headbutt. :trolldog


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

that MAGA sign :lol


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I am disappointed this match is on now and the one we don't want to see is likely the main event fpalm


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

So, internet starting to act like crap again, keep me posted here


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

Xobeh said:


> Can someon explain the word of the hour?
> I don't get it. He rarely repeats the word. So what's the pojnt of it?


nothing means anything, nothing matters in WWE

vince has gone full nihilist


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Fun match thus far.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Things starts picking and lets go to commercial :vince


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Seth Rollins did the Jesus pose again :trips8


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

ROLLINS said:


> Fun match thus far.


as soon as romun started taking his nap and seth got to work, yeah


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

Oh look, Rollins is stealing the show. Must be a Monday :rollins


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Match has been good so far.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Commercial! :woo


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Someone needs to GIF that Uppercut that dropped Dolph out of mid air.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

They've also shown the ad for the big Melbourne show at the start of every single ad break since Raw started here :lmao I'm gonna be able to quote it word for word soon lol.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

SHIV:THE OTHER WHITE MEAT said:


> :bullshit Everybody knows you can't hurt a Samoan with a headbutt. :trolldog


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

ROLLINS said:


> I honestly don't think so. It's filler time in WWE. Dean is out. Jordan is out (two possible feuds for Seth). They have to do SOMETHING. And Dolph can be at least good in the ring, if nothing else. I think most realize it's just filler time. Reigns is being booked as an equal to BOB and just took a pin from Revival last week.


All this Bob talk reminds me of Ford Fairlane. Are your names Neil and Bob, or is that just what you do?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Rollins/Drew doing some good work out there together.

:bjpenn


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

HB ROLLINS


----------



## xio8ups (Nov 6, 2015)

We all are only waiting for one guy. MONSTER IN THE BANK!!!!


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Good stuff on this match.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Oh go away Revival fpalm They ruined a perfectly good match, I was enjoying that.


----------



## dannybosa (Oct 23, 2015)

Well thats unexpected not bad


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Told you revival would interfere!!! :lol


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Drew outsmarting everyone.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Locker room hates the big dog as much as the internet apparently 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

Ah, the "sweet" smell of FUCKERY


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Lashley coming out in...3...2...


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Save your partner, Bob!


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Good match, but complete fuckery in the end.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

This is just begging for another Shield reunion. :lol


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

:maury


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

That was one of the best build to a hot tag in a long time. And if the Revival go on to win tonight (BIG IF) that's great buzz for them.


----------



## GimmeABreakJess (Jan 30, 2011)

Roman is involved in like 4 different fueds at once right now...


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Revival + Drew and Dolph. The new Horsemen?


----------



## dannybosa (Oct 23, 2015)

3-SHATTER MACHINE BAH GAWD


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Where's 'Bob' to save the day? :lelfold


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Fun little match. Crowd was really into it, too. Seth doing the damn thing...again.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Hahaha my Mum just said about the Revival "someone just looks at them and they get injured" :lol I'm actually surprised they've gone this long without it happening again.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

This confirms Revival will job tonight. (Y)


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

If they go with a faction of those 4, I’m sold. I’d love to see them dominate.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

WHAT ABOUT BOB?!!!! :lashley


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

GimmeABreakJess said:


> Roman is involved in like 4 different fueds at once right now...


And it is all better than the post-Mania Lesnar nonsense :shrug


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Just turned on raw and are they seriously doing Revival vs Reigns and Lashley for a 3rd straight week? Fucking really?


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

KO refused to give the valet his keys, now he's begging the valet to give him his keys

UHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Chan Hung said:


> HB ROLLINS


*HeartBreak Kingslayer*











But that "King" is Shawn Michaels' buddy. lol


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Kevin Owens has no peripheral vision apparently, how did he not notice the car :lol


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Damn


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Is Owens wearing a Baron Corbin hoodie?


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

wow, KO got from outside the arena to kurt angle in like 2 seconds

KO sooooooooo fast


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

So is Braun heel?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Braun is Bore recaps do nothing for me.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

I'm still not getting how KO is still a heel in all this...? :lmao


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Poor Owens Hahahahahahahahaha here’s da constable 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## L.I.O. (May 19, 2014)

Superstar: "Kurt lemme get this match!"

Kurt: "No I don't think I can."

Superstar: "What are you kidding me, come on!"

Kurt: "You know what... Ok, you got it."


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

So Owens is now basically Braun's punching bag.


----------



## xio8ups (Nov 6, 2015)

MONSTER IN THE BANK~~~~


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

I like the waistcoat


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

So Sasha and Bayley go to therapy but KO and Braun have to have a match? OK then

Kurt is an idiot


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Oh fantastic it's the Constable. Here's where I tune out :lol


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

Nice tag match. These guys all have pretty good chemistry together. And I don’t even mind the fuckery.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Yay!!!! Let's kill Owens credibility even more. :fuckyeah


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Yeah send Bayley to counseling for attacking Sasha, but let Braun run a rampage turning cars over and not do a damn thing, makes sense. God can they please get rid of Kurt? This GM role is making me detest him.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

so is borin corbin coming out for a random regular match or a promo?

if it's a match, is he back to being a regular wrestler again? if he's an authority figure and it is a random regular match, what is he doing having random regular matches? he's not a regular wrestler, he's an authority figure

WWE writing :trolldog


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

I'm still marking over that tag match. Non-stop action that the crowd was into. Seth was :banderas again.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

SAMCRO said:


> Yeah send Bayley to counseling for attacking Sasha, but let Braun run a rampage around the building not doing a damn thing, makes sense. God can they p[lease get rid of Kurt? This GM role is making me detest him.




#metoo


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dannybosa (Oct 23, 2015)

ROLLINS said:


> I'm still marking over that tag match. Non-stop action that the crowd was into. Seth was :banderas again.



Yea

TOTAL nonstop action right


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

borin corbin lookin kinda old


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

SO...this IS the stuff the internet was saying about him getting more talk time?


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Corbin turning into a damn good heel like I knew he could be 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Trophies said:


> This is just begging for another Shield reunion. :lol


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

Corbin my dude, you're supposed to fucking do your head every few days. You look bad now.


----------



## RamPaige (Jun 10, 2017)

Bayley's beat down of Sasha last week and their therapy session this week is a perfect example of the difference between actual entertainment and WWE's sports entertainment.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Corbin's bald head shows how bad his hairline truly is :lol


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

Here on Raw, we settle things in the ring.
Except when you're a woman and kick ass, then we settle it in therapy. Or by suspending you.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

random borin corbin-finn balor feud is random :trolldog


----------



## RamPaige (Jun 10, 2017)

It's good that Finn is still over despite his booking.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

My fiancé farted when Finn came out. I’ll just say that.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

This is fucking stupid. Why the hell are they wasting Finn in angles like this, has he had a decent storyline (minus the IC title at Mania) since he won the Universal title???


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

It's mr "er, Cobrin, you er, you know like that er, when you er you attacked me, you attacked me so what do you er expect"


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Zigglypuff finally has gold again? Corbin finally defeated his flabby and sick hairline by shaving his head? Bayley / Sasha might actually have a conclusion at long fucking last?

Damn, I've really been gone a while. :lol


----------



## RamPaige (Jun 10, 2017)

I'm sorry about those fish scales on your head where your hair use to be.


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

Seriously just give finn the leprechaun gimmick hes already got the voice like his balls never dropped get him a box of lucky charms as a prop


----------



## GimmeABreakJess (Jan 30, 2011)

Mugging of Cena said:


> Nice tag match. These guys all have pretty good chemistry together. And I don’t even mind the fuckery.


Agreed...there was fuckery, but that really was a good match


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

It's.... BAREHEAD CORBIN


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

THAT. FINN. LINE. WAS. DELIVERED. WEIRDLY.


----------



## RamPaige (Jun 10, 2017)

I mean, I knew better... But I was kind of hoping Finn was going to call him Stephanie McMahon's little bitch.


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

If we could combine Balor's in-ring ability with someone like...say...Elias's character, we could actually make a complete wrestler :eva2


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Another vintage WWE scripted promo. fpalm


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Raw-Is-Botchamania said:


> Here on Raw, we settle things in the ring.
> Except when you're a woman and kick ass, then we settle it in therapy. Or by suspending you.


Lol exactly, I swear Kurt looks like biggest inconsistent idiot every week.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Finn BORElor


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

ELIAS :mark:


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Crazy ass bitches.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

RamPaige said:


> I mean, I knew better... But I was kind of hoping Finn was going to call him Stephanie McMahon's little bitch.


I did too, but only the top guys get to use words like that.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Elias is back...hopefully with a performance.


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

Elias is still here? Well fuck, the show is good.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

I hope Ruby ain't out long. She's by far the best out of that trio.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

..........K


----------



## dannybosa (Oct 23, 2015)

Those two female destroying things look like they need some counseling


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

Elias mackin the bitches, jockin the hos


----------



## xio8ups (Nov 6, 2015)

What is KO doing in the impact zone


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

Why is Liv getting a match? Sarah's the one who puts on good matches.
But at least they're not scraping the team with Ruby being injured.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Liv is an Elias groupie. :curry2


----------



## RamPaige (Jun 10, 2017)

Curse you Riot Squad and your mildly inconveniencing ways! It'll take seconds to clean all that up, SECONDS!


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

xio8ups said:


> What is KO doing in the impact zone


Bah God It's Oevin Kowens in the Impact! Zone!!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Poor Owens.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Was Ember on Raw last week?


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

Who's more crazy

Sarah Logan or Nikki Cross?


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Sarah isn't even in the match and she's screaming :lol


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

dannybosa said:


> Those two female destroying things look like they need some counseling


Yeah Kurt making Bayley go to counseling is so retarded and now makes him look like an idiot when half the roster is doing shit just as bad yet he does nothing about it.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

At least Ember is going over.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

liv morgan's quasi pseudo crypto margot robbie as harley quinn gimmick does not move the needle for me


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

I've said this too much but I want to marry Sarah Logan


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Ember needs to buy a personality ASAP.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I wish Liv would ride me like that :gameover


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

So is there any explanation for Liv's blue tongue? I mean whats the deal? Is that some new style of punk or something i'm unaware of?


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Man I'm so sick of the Melbourne show ads already :lol


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

SAMCRO said:


> So is there any explanation for Liv's blue tongue? I mean whats the deal? Is that some new style of punk or something i'm unaware of?


She's drunk on blue aftershock.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Ember Moon is just so boring to me... I think ot is having no character and not being able to tell a story in the ring. I’ll give Liv on nod, she tries to set a character and keep to it. And she might grow into the wrestling. She is extremely young yet.


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

Kabraxal said:


> Ember Moon is just so boring to me... I think ot is having no character and not being able to tell a story in the ring. I’ll give Liv on nod, she tries to set a character and keep to it. And she might grow into the wrestling. She is extremely young yet.


She's black. That's why.
WWE can just do stereotypical stuff with non-whites or else give them no character.
I honestly like Ember, she's pretty great in the ring. As a character? nothing. But she's better in the ring than a lot of women.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

This show has only been on 107 minutes of 180+. :gameover


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Yeah Ember literally has no character at all, i mean she comes out with a cool hood looking like a bad ass for a few seconds then she takes it off and turns into generic babyface#5. Theres nothing distinct about her that tells any kind of story.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Boring. That ending sequence sucked.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

That match was really short


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Liv should be the champion. :sodone


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Great turn their feud into a comedy segment each week with this goofy fucking doctor Shelby, as if the feud wasn't already bad enough.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

What is this segment?


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

I like to imagine Dr. Shelby is an actual psychologist and has no idea what WWE actually is.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Bruh, I love Bayley in jeans wens3


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Shelby going to turn them into TEAM HLA. :trips8


----------



## RamPaige (Jun 10, 2017)

Yep. There's goes all of Bayley's momentum.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I love how Dr Shelby has a photo of Team Hell No in his office :lmao His only success story!


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

HOLY FUCK> DR SHELBY IS GOING ROADRAGE :lol


----------



## dannybosa (Oct 23, 2015)

This isnt main event ??


----------



## Robbyfude (Jan 21, 2014)

Reigns again? For fucks sake, they're just shoving him into Raw every 15 minutes huh?


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Into match 2 we go...wrapping up after this.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Braun and KO is the main event? Interesting


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

So are they just gonna do Reigns and Lashley vs The Revival every week now? What is this their 3rd straight match for the 3rd straight week?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

This segment proves how much the writers have declined since the Hell No! days. Not good.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

:kurtcry3


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Wait, this match is now? What's the main event? KO vs Braun?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Bayley being an evil bitch would make me like her lol


----------



## xxRambo_21xx (Nov 20, 2012)

raw is cringe


----------



## AlexaBliss4Life (Jan 30, 2018)

And you guys said the counseling thing for Bayley and Sasha would fail! This shit is hilarious!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

SAMCRO said:


> So are they just gonna do Reigns and Lashley vs The Revival every week now? What is this their 3rd straight match for the 3rd straight week?


3 weeks in a row; yes.


----------



## dannybosa (Oct 23, 2015)

roman almost got jobber entrance but cinxe couldnt have that and NEW THEME


----------



## AlexaBliss4Life (Jan 30, 2018)

New theme for Lashley, thank God!


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Wtf Lashley wearing trunks? That looks odd lol.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

If Revival loses to a depleted Team Joe Bob, that will not speak well for them.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Reigns no selling the earlier beat down. Guess he recovers quick. :lol


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Lashley already got a remix to his theme.


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

What's next Bryan/Kane come in the office next week to try to talk to them


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Bob is just so boring. He hasn't interested me at all since he came back.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Why is Bob getting such a tepid response? :lashley


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

WWE should for the fuck of it put Dr. SHELBY as REF between Sasha and Bayley :lol


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

creative is so bankrupt when it comes to the tag team division they're trying to elevate it by having the revival wrestle romun reigns and bob 3 weeks in a row fpalm


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Are Lashley and Reigns an official team now or something? Jesus Christ, can they not think of anything else for them to do than face the Revival? Same fucking match for nearly an entire month.


----------



## RamPaige (Jun 10, 2017)

I hate Bobby Lashley's headband as much as I hate Xavier Woods shoes.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Dr Shelby should be a full time therapist/manager.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

The Revival begged for this match? They're to blame for this third match? Thanks guys -_- :lol


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Ambrose Girl said:


> Bob is just so boring. He hasn't interested me at all since he came back.


Bob = Boring ol' Bobby. :lashley


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Ambrose Girl said:


> The Revival begged for this match? They're to blame for this third match? Thanks guys -_- :lol


Didn't Revival beat them last week? Why would they want another match?


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

SAMCRO said:


> Didn't Revival beat them last week? Why would they want another match?


I dunno lol, I just heard Cole say that The Revival asked for the match lol. I don't get it either :lol


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

didn't romun just tap out? shouldn't the match be over?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Crowd was loud for Seth/Roman, but not for Joe and Bob. :Cocky


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

This crowd fortunate enough to see Roman 4 tmes in one night.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Dash Wilder would be fucking dead on his own without being apart of this team, dude is the most generic bland looking guy on the roster. I could picture Scott Dawson being a decent midcarder maybe on 205 Live or something, but Dash Wilder would probably be released. He's without a doubt the Janetty of this team.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

SAMCRO said:


> Are Lashley and Reigns an official team now or something? Jesus Christ, can they not think of anything else for them to do than face the Revival? Same fucking match for nearly an entire month.


The last three Raws have been about the same. Same old..shhhhh...


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Roman, you selfish egomaniac! Trust in Bob!

This is actually good storytelling.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Apparently the Revival asked for this match since people said they won by fluke and the are the best tag team or some shit like that


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

oh my GAWD that look on lashley's face


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

That was dumb. No one looks good after that.


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

Everyone feel sorry for Roman!


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Braindead booking.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

Xobeh said:


> Everyone feel sorry for Roman!


i feel sorry

that bob didn't join in on the beatdown of romun


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

:bullshit 

That is not a dq.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

SHIV:THE OTHER WHITE MEAT said:


> :bullshit
> 
> That is not a dq.


of course it isn't, the revival won via submission

romun was in a submission hold and slammed his palm on the mat 3 times, that's submitting in my book


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Kevin Owens babysitting...I'd see that movie!


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Angle with that 'look' lol...

Roman with that heel look lol :lol


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

One more time chants. :beckylol


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

LOL that he brought up the Shania Twain thing :lol


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Such a stupid booking decision.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Kurt just punishing Owens for no reason at all, Braun destroyed his car last week and yet Owens is the one being punished by Angle while Braun gets a match to just beat on him. How is Kurt not a heel and Owens a face in this situation? Owens did nothing at all.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Seriously, this booking is not going to build sympy for Roman.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

So... am I supposed to sympathize for Reigns being beat down? 

F*ck that guy.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Why would Bobby want to help Roman after he ignored him and didn't tag him in during the match?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*Bob's headband has more charisma than his owner.*


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Roman beaten by Jabronis again :lol


----------



## THughes87 (Aug 13, 2015)

Kurt should of taken the offer for the Shania Twain tickets, he could of sold them for beer and pain killers


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Roman deserved that beat down, Lashley was right to walk away.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

"a very proud Roman Reigns"...that wasn't being proud, that was being foolish.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Bob oh Bob, where art thou Bob?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

So Roman acts like a dick the entire match, but we should be mad at Bob for getting tired of his shit?


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

You have to turn heel Roman is all


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

So does Kurt just stand back there infront of that tv with the Raw logo on it on his phone all night? Real hard job...


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

Holy shit how is Coach still employed. :lol


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Ewwww Mojo.


----------



## dannybosa (Oct 23, 2015)

What the hell is this theme song


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Jobber entrance perfectly made for No Way Jose. And...another repeat segment with MOJO ffs..fpalm


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Mojo changed his theme...generic heel shit now :lol


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Ok, time to shut down the stream. RAW is over.


----------



## xxRambo_21xx (Nov 20, 2012)

same raw 3 weeks in a row


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Lol and Mojo and Jose for a 3rd straight week, creative is officially out of ideas and are just booking the same exact show every week.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

I would want a refund for my ticket to this show. :lol


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*Where is TODD...WE WANT TODD!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

He ain’t hype.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Mojo racist confirmed. :lol


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Bob is the face in this scenario.:draper2


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

Mojo finally getting himself some after weeks of being insulted by Mojo.
Good commentary.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Same lazy fucking booking every week. This is why Smackdown at least has my interest compared to this shit. Raw needs to desperately be 2 hours long. Just too long with repeat shit LoL


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

SHIV:THE OTHER WHITE MEAT said:


> Bob is the face in this scenario.:draper2


Just like Owens is the face in the Angle and Strowman scenario. This company has no clue how to book faces and heels properly.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Sorry I love Mojo and will support a push of his for mid card forever 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

God I don't give a fuck about Alexa. So sick of her.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

For fuck sake, we could have least seen TODD stand up to MOJO lol :lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

How did the Revival tag match end?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Mojo with the best promo of the night. :trips8


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

AngryConsumer said:


> So... am I supposed to sympathize for Reigns being beat down?
> 
> F*ck that guy.


Yep, I think we've long-established 3 years in that he isn't a sympathetic figure.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

SAMCRO said:


> Just like Owens is the face in the Angle and Strowman scenario. This company has no clue how to book faces and heels properly.


As their commentators would say, their booking is an upside down Bizarro world. :cole


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Rousey getting suspended.

:mj4


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Even though I HATE the fact that we’re stuck with another Alexa Bliss reign of terror, I do agree that it was a great idea. She’s a great heel for Ronda to chase, and the cash in solidified her as the Ultimate Opportunist of the Women’s Division


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

I love Alexa's face, love her nose. Fucking cute gal... Sorry i admire the little blonde


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

ROLLINS said:


> How did the Revival tag match end?


The ending was the Revival double-teaming Roman Reigns because he chose not to tag in Bobby Lashley, so they ended up doing ANOTHER fucking DQ finish tonight :lmao :lmao


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

Ronda :mark:


----------



## xio8ups (Nov 6, 2015)

HEYYYYYYYYYYYY. I care about ALEXA, She has a nice BUTT!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

If they’re trying to make us feel sympathy for Reigns, why do they make him so arrogant and up himself?!


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

I just thought of something, are we having a table ladders chairs match at extreme rules? OR is the ppv mainly just regular matches? If so, why the hell keep that name??


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

So I guess we're back to Alexa hardly ever wrestling then? :lol


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

nia jax vs mickie :bearer


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

DammitC said:


> The finish was the Revival double-teaming Roman Reigns because he chose not to tag in Bobby Lashley, so they ended up doing ANOTHER fucking DQ finish tonight :lmao :lmao


The finishes in this company. :lmao


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Milking Ronda though she's suspended. :curry2


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

More commercials.

:mj4


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Chan Hung said:


> I just thought of something, are we having a table ladders chairs match at extreme rules? OR is the ppv mainly just regular matches? If so, why the hell keep that name??


For years now the ppv has been like 80% regular matches with DQ's, and the main event and maybe one other match has a weapons stipulation. And the 1 or 2 matches that has weapons its just bullshit kendo sticks and some chair shots to the back, same old boring fucking weapons they always use..


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I'd be worried Nia might munch on that Arby's.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I am sure the ad breaks are longer this week than last week.


----------



## dannybosa (Oct 23, 2015)

Nia jax vs mickie AGAIN


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

So, is Nia a face or heel tonight?


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

O god she has a mic......


----------



## RamPaige (Jun 10, 2017)

We did too, Nia.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Go away Nia...


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

"This needs to end."

It sure does.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

LOL even Nia is sick of feuding with Alexa :lol


----------



## AlexaBliss4Life (Jan 30, 2018)

Why are they giving Nia mic time? The gal cannot promo!


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Nia is so flat on the mic...


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Nia Jax is a face now. Right? 

I lost track keeping score this year.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

The Iiconics stuff can't come soon enough, this show is dragging like crazy


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

OMG! At Extreme Rules you're telling me their match is gonna be Extreme Rules?!! Shocking....


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Nia's mic work tonight.

:lol

Oh god, not Natalya..


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Natalya is quite pretty


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Nia is still the Mistress of the Mic.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

“Oh, yeah! Natalya!” :cole

fpalm fpalm fpalm


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

Coach, fuck off.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Ambrose Girl said:


> So I guess we're back to Alexa hardly ever wrestling then? :lol


Kinda like Carmella :lol


----------



## RamPaige (Jun 10, 2017)

Mickie looking right in those jeans.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Rousey's gonna sit in the front row at ER?

:lol

Oooookay...


----------



## tydolla (Sep 25, 2017)

The fact that Alexa is the least attractive of the four women in the ring, yet she's pushed based on her "looks". lolol


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Chan Hung said:


> Natalya is quite pretty


She is! I've met her and she's really pretty in person.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

God Mickie has the ugliest fucking attires, can she please just go back to the cutoff jean shorts she wore in TNA please?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

_Nia is trying to outdo the Big Show on face/heel turns._


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Nia the female Big Show.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Of course, a commercial break after they go to the outside. Who'da thunk it?


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Chan Hung said:


> Kinda like Carmella :lol


Yeah they only wanna expose Carmella's god awful wrestling on ppv once a month and thats cause they're kinda forced to with her having the title.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

How is Ronda giving interviews and how is she going to sit in the first row at ER when she's suspended fpalm


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

SAMCRO said:


> God Mickie has the ugliest fucking attires, can she please just go back to the cutoff jean shorts she wore in TNA please?


Oh man she looked hot in them shorts/boots (Y)


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Alexa and Nia having another PPV match with eachother. Geez. Enough already.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Commercial breaking up this classic. :lmao


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Can Nia matches just happen off TV period? Please?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

I hate when they come back from commercial the other wrestler has the upper-hand. Does WWE not think we'd like to see how that happened?


----------



## Bink77 (Nov 9, 2014)

Are you guys actually watching this shit?


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Chan Hung said:


> Oh man she looked hot in them shorts/boots (Y)


Hell yeah she did


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Got a tip for KO. Watch out for Braun trying to run through you outside the ring. :trolldog


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

oh god my stream froze on nia lying on her side with her leg up camera looking right at that monstrous ass

i can never unsee what i have seen


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

This match sucks.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

This match has gone too long.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

I can't believe it!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

This match will bring in huge ratings.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Finally over.


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

Looks like another fuckery ending, have fun


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

KO achieving zen :mark:


----------



## RamPaige (Jun 10, 2017)

KO is so good, even in this role he's entertaining.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

What are they doing with Jinder :lol why am I wondering :lol


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Hey KO don't be mean to Charly!!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

KO with the anchor around his ankle.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Summer of Shanti. :mark


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

SAMCRO said:


> Hell yeah she did


Wow thickness, Need some more Mickie in my life lol


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

i could support Stoner Mahal :trolldog


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

KO is booked like a bitch.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Kevin Owens continuing to entertain on Raw :lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Yeah, that's what we need. More commercials.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

I remember a time when Kevin Owens was a big deal in WWE.

I miss those times.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Johnny Gargano is a hell of a talent. Shocked he hasnt made the main roster.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

That Gargano commercial.

:mark:


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

Oh good more RAW is RECAP


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*I miss Jericho, THE LIST...STUPID IDIOT...and "IT"*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Already recapping Joe and Bob. :heston


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

BUT>>>> What would "BOB's Headband DO??


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

This 7PM PPV start shit now.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

Since Bob's been gone
Romun had his chance, he blew it


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

IS Lashley vs Reigns headlining Extreme Rules? fpalm


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Finally.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

So is there a reason Paige is not banning James Ellsworth from ringside for the Auska Carmella match at ER? I mean he is the reason Asuka didn't win the title last time yet he's allowed to be out there for the rematch? Makes sense.....


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

How many times are they gonna show that segment?


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

if this :braun-KO bullshit doesn't eventually end in KO snapping and delivering a holy beatdown to :braun with about 8 different foreign objects... :side:

again, how did the valet or :braun get KO's keys when KO REFUSED to give his keys to the valet when he parked outside the loading dock?


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

Chan Hung said:


> IS Lashley vs Reigns headlining Extreme Rules? fpalm


its what the fans want to see :trolldog


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Tired of this shit. :braun


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Where did all of the Braun fans go?


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

RAW is commercials! :braun


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Waaaay too many breaks.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

Incredible that the previous match ended at 10:40 PM EST, here it is 10:55 PM EST, two commercial breaks and two recaps later... the main event ain't gonna start until 10:57, 10:58 at this rate

GREAT JOB KEVIN DUNN YOU BUCKY BEAVER MOTHERFUCKER :trolldog


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

deepelemblues said:


> Incredible that the previous match ended at 10:40 PM EST, here it is 10:55 PM EST, two commercial breaks and two recaps later... the main event ain't gonna start until 10:57, 10:58 at this rate
> 
> GREAT JOB KEVIN DUNN YOU BUCKY BEAVER MOTHERFUCKER :trolldog


They do a horrendous job with this.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I have now seen the MCG show ad a total of 12 times. I never want to see it again now :lol


----------



## xio8ups (Nov 6, 2015)

MONSTER IN THE BANK!!!!!!!!! IS HEREEEEEEEEEE


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

ROLLINS said:


> Where did all of the Braun fans go?


Guessing they got tired of his stale act of turning things over and burying everyone on the roster, i knew it wouldn't take long.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Braun is Bore! :braun YAWN


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Ambrose Girl said:


> I have now seen the MCG show ad a total of 12 times. I never want to see it again now :lol


At this rate you are gonna ask for refunds :lol


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

I was wrong, the match actually isn't gonna start until 11:00.

A solid 20 minutes between matches at the end of your show, those 20 minutes being taken up by 2 commercial breaks and 2 recaps. 2 recaps that did not advance any storyline, generate any interest, or serve any purpose whatsoever

This company fpalm


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Hopefully, this is a short match.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

What a feud between owens and Braun. fpalm


----------



## xio8ups (Nov 6, 2015)

BRAUNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

So THIS folks is your main event and reward for waiting 3 hours! :lol :lol :lol


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

even the live crowds arent responding to :braun now


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

WTF?

:lmao


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Braun is smart lol, waiting to get the count out victory before he went after KO :lol


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

I can't stand a wrestler who never changes his look, Braun has wore those pants and that tank top ever since his split from the Wyatt Family, even Stone Cold changed his kneebraces every once in a while. Thats one reason why the fucker is so stale, he NEVER changes anything, he does the same shit and wears the same shit ever fucking week.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

This whole angle is so wretched because Braun is so very limited.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

This is fuckin gay.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

didn't :braun already destroy KO's car? 

didn't :braun toss KO's keys back to him?

WHAT THE FUCK IS EVEN HAPPENING MY BRAIN IS MELTING AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Oh god...


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

this crowd :lol


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

So i forget why is Braun so determined to make KO's life a living hell every week now all of a sudden? For the life of me i can't think of why.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

What was the crowd chanting?


----------



## xio8ups (Nov 6, 2015)

THE MONSTER AMONG MEN!!!!!!!!!! ~~MONSTER IN THE BANK~~~~~


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Best Main event in RAW history. :trips8


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

RAW literally ends in shit

The perfect metaphor


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

This is beyond stupid... this is totally Vince writing this shit.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Duct tape?! Are you serious? 

Never forget Batista.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Kevin Owens deserves better.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

This is just sad.

Poor KO locked into this shit for 5 years...


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

So much smoke and mirrors to try and camouflage what a shitshow Braun is. :braun


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Vince is laughing his ass off right now.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

this ends the show?


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Who did I offend to turn my favorite wrestler in years to comedy 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Oh man this ending is literally SHIT :lol


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

How is it Owen can not get out of there? It's just duct tape hold the door closed.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

This is hilarious!


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

Kabraxal said:


> This is beyond stupid... this is totally Vince writing this shit.


Vince is pissing himself laughing at this right now...

"HA! HA! PAL, HE'S STUCK IN THE PORTA POTTY! :braun IS GONNA... WELL YOU GET THE IDEA! POOP! HA! HA!"


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

I mean Austin sprayed folk with beer so lol


SAMCRO said:


> So i forget why is Braun so determined to make KO's life a living hell every week now all of a sudden? For the life of me i can't think of why.


Because Owens has tried fucking him over multiple times.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

How convenient that there's a ramp to the stage this week when there isn't usually? :lol


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

I'm just listening to Raw tonight, Only watching what I want

Raw is boring exept the Porta Potty


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

RAW is Coprophilia. fpalm


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

:fuckthis


----------



## xio8ups (Nov 6, 2015)

HAHA KO FANS


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Look at those conveniently placed ramps leading up to the stage! Wow!


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Vince is somewhere in the back, patting the lazy writers on the back and saying this main event made the fans in attendance feel the wait was worth the price of admission! :vince


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

This is kinda why I don't want Dean Ambrose to turn heel on his return, I'm worried they'd do to him what they're doing to KO right now.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Raw has hit rock bottom.

Fucking trash.

This is Raw's top heel. Pathetic.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

The Holy Shit chant is fitting.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*OWENS IS IN DEEP SHIT!!!!*


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Crowd is into it, so was it really a bad idea. 

And it gets a Holy Shit Chant


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

For once the holy shit chant is apropo.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

that doesn't seem like that bad of a fall? looks like a fun ride.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

What a crapfest RAW is.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

So Kevin isn't strong enough to break the tape holding the door shut?


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

This week’s “Braun Strowman attempting murder” segment is sponsored by Be A Star. Keep on sucking!


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

WOW! :braun KNOCKED THE PORTA POTTY OFF THE STAGE AND IT FELL APPROXIMATELY A FOOT AND A HALF TO THE FLOOR!

WHAT AN INCREDIBLE MOMENT! LISTEN TO THE ANNOUNCE TEAM LIE ABOUT HOW BRUTAL IT WAS!


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

RapShepard said:


> Because Owens has tried fucking him over multiple times.


Huh? Yeah at MITB he tried to get all the guys to gang up on Braun, and Braun made him fall off a giant ladder and nearly killed him so he got his payback. 

The question is why has he continued to come after Owens? Owens hasn't done anything to him since MITB, Braun has just chosen to come after him just for shits and giggles it seems, KO even teamed with him and won the match, he offered a handshake afterwards and Braun came after him and turned his car over.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Bet he lets him out and they become pals 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Kenny and Bucks need to stay as far away from the WWE as possible.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Fucking announcers trying not to laugh at the stupidity! :lol


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

Ambrose Girl said:


> This is kinda why I don't want Dean Ambrose to turn heel on his return, I'm worried they'd do to him what they're doing to KO right now.


That hadn’t occurred to me before but you’re right. 

Heels are just on the receiving end of poop jokes these days.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Just NOW you announce the winner?


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Uhhh why is KO covered in paint?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

This just confirmed that Braun is not the most over guy on RAW. Don't waste the title on this guy.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Ambrose Girl said:


> Uhhh why is KO covered in paint?




Was just about to ask this


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Oh lord Braun I love you but cmon man Owens should not be of any concern to you lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

The fans who were cheering that deserve this product and Vince McMahon's writing.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

_So the point of the ending was....... ????_


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

ROLLINS said:


> Vince is laughing his ass off right now.


It says a lot about the man.. my respect for him has been plummeting each passing year as it becomes clear the WWE lucked into Hogan then Pat Patterson and others bailing the dumb ass out.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

SAMCRO said:


> Huh? Yeah at MITB he tried to get all the guys to gang up on Braun, and Braun made him fall off a giant ladder and nearly killed him so he got his payback.
> 
> The question is why has he continued to come after Owens?


He tried that for weeks, never gave him that promised title shot, and also tried to play him like a fool by offering to be friends. He's getting what he deserves.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Paint? If youre gonna do the joke at least make it brown to look like poop. 










The fuck is this?


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

The fuck does :braun care that they're ruining him, he's the MONSTER IN THE BANK, he's banging Alexa Bliss on the reg (probably), :braun got the world by the short hairs


----------



## AlexaBliss4Life (Jan 30, 2018)

That was the craziest thing I've ever seen....I LOVED IT!!!


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

I’m guessing KO pissed someone off backstage. 

Chickenshit heels are at least supposed to be smart and get away with the shit they pull. KO is booked like a pussy and a retard. :cuss:


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Chan Hung said:


> _So the point of the ending was....... ????_


 Don't be fat and don't sign long term contracts.

KO is going to go through more shit like this for 5 years, Vince has got him trapped.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*Did a SMURF shit in the toilet???*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

SDL has already exceeded RAW this week without even airing. :bryan


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

RainmakerV2 said:


> Paint? If youre gonna do the joke at least make it brown to look like poop.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's supposed to be that disinfecting blue liquid they put in the tanks of porta potties and airplane toilets

Because WWE is PG now you know, can't show brown people might think it's POOP and that wouldn't be PG


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Raw is shit.

After tonight... quite literally.


----------



## xio8ups (Nov 6, 2015)

KO FANS LOL ~~MONSTER IN THE BANK~~ THE MONTER AMONG MARKS.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Emperor said:


> Kenny and Bucks need to stay as far away from the WWE as possible.


Being the Elite is hokey as hell and they have a plush cat that's over in NJPW.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Emperor said:


> Don't be fat and don't sign long term contracts.
> 
> KO is going to go through more shit like this for 5 years, Vince has got him trapped.


Seems like he gets SHIT ON for signing on to a contract lol


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Owens has to be winning at the PPV. If not his career is over.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Chan Hung said:


> Johnny Gargano is a hell of a talent. Shocked he hasnt made the main roster.


Consider that a f*cking blessing.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

RainmakerV2 said:


> Owens has to be winning at the PPV. If not his career is over.


owens ain't winning at the PPV


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

RainmakerV2 said:


> Paint? If youre gonna do the joke at least make it brown to look like poop.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The cleaning solution in portapotty's tend to be blue


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Funny and yet sad, how most of us can actually picture Vince laughing in the back like a kid at this segment


----------



## dukenukem3do (Jan 31, 2011)

RapShepard said:


> Being the Elite is hokey as hell and they have a plush cat that's over in NJPW.


at least its funny and has charm


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

:cornette's revenge is nearly complete 

Don't fuck with the racquet-wielding crazy motherfucker, you never learned that did you Kevin Steen. LOOK AT YOU NOW KEVIN, LOOK AT YOU NOW. BET YOU WISH YOU DROPPED THAT 40 POUNDS NOW DON'T YOU KEVIN?


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

dukenukem3do said:


> at least its funny and has charm


Well the crowd in attendance seemed to enjoy it :draper2


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

5 Roman segments, 2 fuck finishes and that worst segment of the year between Braun and KO.

One of the worst Raw's of the last 5 years.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Emperor said:


> Don't be fat and don't sign long term contracts.
> 
> KO is going to go through more shit like this for 5 years, Vince has got him trapped.


This is why a big part of me is dreading Bryan resigning. RAW is a literal shitshow now.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

deepelemblues said:


> owens ain't winning at the PPV


If its a cage with escape rules he can find a way to weasel out. If he goes through all this and loses, hes practically done.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Highlights of Raw:

- Seth Rollins/Roman Reigns vs Dolph Ziggler/Drew McIntyre

- B-Team pre-match backstage promo

- Baron Corbin/Finn Balor segment + attack

- Kevin Owens/Kurt Angle backstage segment

- Mojo Rawley attacking No Way Jose and his "Rosebud"

- Kevin Owens/Jinder Mahal backstage interview


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

RapShepard said:


> He tried that for weeks, never gave him that promised title shot, and also tried to play him like a fool by offering to be friends. He's getting what he deserves.


Again he nearly killed him at MITB so he got his payback for the weeks of plotting against him for the match. That promised title shot? KO hasn't had a title in ages, Braun still being bitter about that would be hilarious.

Someone simply trying to be someones "friend" so they don't beat on them anymore doesn't deserve to be tormented week after week and humiliated. 

I get you're most likely a Braun fan and love all his shit but this feud makes no sense and KO is clearly a face in it while Braun is looking like a huge bully.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Raw's top heel literally got geeked out like nothing.

How anyone can defend this show or that segments is carrying an agenda or letting their markdom blind them.

That wasn't even close to funny, it was sad and pathetic. I actually feel sorry for KO and hope he screws Braun's cash in, he deserves it.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

How is Kevin Owens a heel?

Heels win through underhanded, shady tactics and outright rule-breaking. Their winning unfairly is what makes us want to see them lose.

When none of their underhanded, shady tactics works and they get roflstomped and humiliated for laughs every week... how are they a heel again?

How can a heel get his comeuppance if literally none of his heelish tactics and behaviors works and he just gets roflstomped and humiliated week after week after week?


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

I give Raw 5 of 10

Could of been better

They ruined Bayley's chance of being a bad ass in this feud, But it's on hold

Vince is trying to make us cheer for Reigns failing


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Emperor said:


> Raw's top heel literally got geeked out like nothing.
> 
> How anyone can defend this show or that segments is carrying an agenda or letting their markdom blind them.
> 
> That wasn't even close to funny, it was sad and pathetic. I actually feel sorry for KO and hope he screws Braun's cash in, he deserves it.


Hes not the top heel anymore. Seems pretty clear Vince wants Drew, Ziggler, Corbin and maybe Lashley as the top guys. Owens is entering Zayn levels of importance and its sad.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

deepelemblues said:


> How can a heel get his comeuppance if literally none of his heelish tactics and behaviors works and he just gets roflstomped and humiliated week after week after week?


 Raw's top heel is pathetic and gets humiliated every week to the point people actually want to cheer for him and get comeuppance against the face who is being a big time dick.


----------



## AlexaBliss4Life (Jan 30, 2018)

Y'all are complaining about this? This was AWESOME!


----------



## Bink77 (Nov 9, 2014)

DammitC said:


> Highlights of Raw:
> 
> - Seth Rollins/Roman Reigns vs Dolph Ziggler/Drew McIntyre
> 
> ...


Of course. This guy loved everything


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

SAMCRO said:


> Again he nearly killed him at MITB so he got his payback for the weeks of plotting against him for the match. That promised title shot? KO hasn't had a title in ages, Braun still being bitter about that would be hilarious.
> 
> Someone trying to be someons friend so they don't beat on them anymore doesn't deserve to be tormented week after week and humiliated.
> 
> I get you're most likely a Braun fan and love all his shit but this feud makes no sense and KO is clearly a face in it while Braun is looking like a huge bully.


I like both, the title shot is just saying other shit KO has done.

But nah KO isn't a face at all. Are we forgetting what KO does to the people he befriends? As far as making sense, Braun doesn't like KO and he's going to fuck him up. Sure there could be a more fleshed out reason, but as it is I'm not seeing the issue. Wrestling is about combat after all, Braun doesn't like KO so he's going to whoop his ass. I see no issues. Especially given KO's history. He isn't suddenly a face because he's getting a taste of his own medicine by someone he can't take advantage of.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

RainmakerV2 said:


> Hes not the top heel anymore. Seems pretty clear Vince wants Drew, Ziggler, Corbin and maybe Lashley as the top guys. Owens is entering Zayn levels of importance and its sad.


 Dolph fucking Ziggler :lmao

The state of this show....


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

deepelemblues said:


> How is Kevin Owens a heel?
> 
> Heels win through underhanded, shady tactics and outright rule-breaking. Their winning unfairly is what makes us want to see them lose.
> 
> When none of their underhanded, shady tactics works and they get roflstomped and humiliated for laughs every week... how are they a heel again?


Like i said..he has to be winning at the PPV or hes the next Sami Zayn.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

AlexaBliss4Life said:


> Y'all are complaining about this? This was AWESOME!


No, no it was not. It's like watching Superman beat up a fat 12 year old. Over and over and over again.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

KO was literally begging Braun not to do it.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

deepelemblues said:


> How is Kevin Owens a heel?
> 
> Heels win through underhanded, shady tactics and outright rule-breaking. Their winning unfairly is what makes us want to see them lose.
> 
> ...


Sad that the viewers are treated the same... has there been a good week any time recently? I honestly can’t remember.

Course I have started to skip a lot of shows. The misery just isn’t worth it.


----------



## Bink77 (Nov 9, 2014)

There's nothing awesome or cool about modern day wwe. Its horrible


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Roman & Seth vs Dolph & Drew was the best part of the show, until it got ruined of course. Would have been nice to see a proper ending to that match, but of course not.


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

So I turned Raw off after Rollins match.

Did I miss much?


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

deepelemblues said:


> How is Kevin Owens a heel?
> 
> Heels win through underhanded, shady tactics and outright rule-breaking. Their winning unfairly is what makes us want to see them lose.
> 
> ...


He's a heel because he's constantly trying to be underhanded and conniving. He has no qualms about turning on friends or taking the easy way out. Just because he's not 100% successful doesn't mean he's not someone worth hating. 

KO just happens to be up against someone that he can't fuck over as of yet, even though he's tried.

I don't see how anyone can feel bad for Owens unless you're just flat out ignoring years of character history.


----------



## Disruptive_One (May 29, 2018)

Owens better win at Extreme Rules. This is inexcusable otherwise.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Bayley Bob, and Kevin are clearly the face in their respective feuds, but hey.. RAW booking you know.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

RapShepard said:


> He's a heel because he's constantly trying to be underhanded and conniving. He has no qualms about turning on friends or taking the easy way out. Just because he's not 100% successful doesn't mean he's not someone worth hating.
> 
> KO just happens to be up against someone that he can't fuck over as of yet, even though he's tried.
> 
> I don't see how anyone can feel bad for Owens unless you're just flat out ignoring years of character history.


Because its becoming overkill and doing neither guy any favors. Its like Austin going out of his way to pick on Mideon or a member of the Mean Street Posse every single week. Like...ok...why?


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

RapShepard said:


> He's a heel because he's constantly trying to be underhanded and conniving. He has no qualms about turning on friends or taking the easy way out. Just because he's not 100% successful doesn't mean he's not someone worth hating.
> 
> KO just happens to be up against someone that he can't fuck over as of yet, even though he's tried.
> 
> I don't see how anyone can feel bad for Owens unless you're just flat out ignoring years of character history.


If I were being constantly beat up by a guy who had 8 inches and 80 pounds on me, I'd be underhanded and conniving too trying to get the fuck away from him. 

That's not being a heel, that's desperate self-preservation. 

Years of character history that had nothing to do with :braun 

Is :braun the White Knight Avenging Angel of WWE now, is it his job to run in and torment and persecute people for their years of being mean and bad that had nothing with him?

:braun has now spent more time beating up Kevin Owens than he spent beating up the Miz, Axel and Dallas, Sheamus and Cesaro, and Kane, who DUMPED HIM INTO A GARBAGE TRUCK AND TRIED TO COMPACT HIM TO DEATH. NOTHING Owens has done or tried to do to :braun comes even close to that. 

None of this makes any fucking sense.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

RapShepard said:


> I like both, the title shot is just saying other shit KO has done.
> 
> But nah KO isn't a face at all. Are we forgetting what KO does to the people he befriends? As far as making sense, Braun doesn't like KO and he's going to fuck him up. Sure there could be a more fleshed out reason, but as it is I'm not seeing the issue. Wrestling is about combat after all, Braun doesn't like KO so he's going to whoop his ass. I see no issues. Especially given KO's history. He isn't suddenly a face because he's getting a taste of his own medicine by someone he can't take advantage of.


He's destroyed Owens and made him his bitch for weeks now. Owens has done heel shit in the past but right now he's coming off sympathetic while Braun is coming off like a huge dick getting a kick out of tormenting him week after week for no reason other than he doesn't like him.

Even for the biggest dick i'd only like to see him get his as whooped real good once and thats it, i don't need to continually see it happen week after week when he's not being a dick anymore just scared and running away. Thats when you become the bully.

And as deepelemblues said He's spent more time torturing and chasing Owens than he did the ones who tried to kill him in a garbage compactor, this Owens feud is dumb as hell.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

RainmakerV2 said:


> Because its becoming overkill and doing neither guy any favors. Its like Austin going out of his way to pick on Mideon or a member of the Mean Street Posse every single week. Like...ok...why?


Except Owens isn't Mideon or the Mean Street Posse. His resume is better than Strowman in reality. 

This is Austin going "HHH you mealy mouth son of a bitch I'm going to get you"

And delivering


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

RapShepard said:


> Except Owens isn't Mideon or the Mean Street Posse. His resume is better than Strowman in reality.
> 
> This is Austin going "HHH you mealy mouth son of a bitch I'm going to get you"
> 
> And delivering


I seem to remember HHH successfully getting the upper hand on the top faces pretty consistently, beating them up, defeating their attempts to take the title off him, doing whatever he wanted and getting away with it 

Number of times Kevin Owens has gotten the upper hand on :braun: 0


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

RapShepard said:


> Except Owens isn't Mideon or the Mean Street Posse. His resume is better than Strowman in reality.
> 
> This is Austin going "HHH you mealy mouth son of a bitch I'm going to get you"
> 
> And delivering


No its not dude. HHH was shredded on roids and beat Austin in the 3 stages of hell. He would at least fight back, leave Austin laying with the sledgehammer. Owens is a fat dude hiding in porta pottys and not even attempting to fight back. This isnt the same at all. Jeez.


----------



## Disruptive_One (May 29, 2018)

Braun is the worst thing about the show right now.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Disruptive_One said:


> Braun is the worst thing about the show right now.


Preach.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

SAMCRO said:


> He's destroyed Owens and made him his bitch for weeks now. Owens has done heel shit in the past but right now he's coming off sympathetic while Braun is coming off like a huge dick getting a kick out of tormenting him week after week for no reason other than he doesn't like him.
> 
> Even for the biggest dick i'd only like to see him get his as whooped real good once and thats it, i don't need to continually see it happen week after week when he's not being a dick anymore just scared and running away. Thats when you become the bully.
> 
> And as deepelemblues said He's spent more time torturing and chasing Owens than he did the ones who tried to kill him in a garbage compactor, this Owens feud is dumb as hell.


Well Braun definitely tried to kill Kane for weeks after so..

But nah KO doesn't look like a face here, I get folk like KO and don't want to see him look "weak" but he doesn't look sympathetic just because one of his scheme's backfired in the worst possible way.




deepelemblues said:


> If I were being constantly beat up by a guy who had 8 inches and 80 pounds on me, I'd be underhanded and conniving too trying to get the fuck away from him.
> 
> That's not being a heel, that's desperate self-preservation.
> 
> ...


Cut it out Owens is all of those things regardless of who he's facing. He happened to try to fuck over Braun, and Braun's not having it. He's not a face here in any sense.


----------



## AlexaBliss4Life (Jan 30, 2018)

Disruptive_One said:


> Owens better win at Extreme Rules. This is inexcusable otherwise.


Y'all think Kev's gonna win? Nope. Plus I thought it was hysterical tonight. Have a sense of humor.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

It's a shame that Steph didn't have this Braun segment to submit to the Emmys. :eyeroll


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

deepelemblues said:


> I seem to remember HHH successfully getting the upper hand on the top faces pretty consistently, beating them up, defeating their attempts to take the title off him, doing whatever he wanted and getting away with it
> 
> Number of times Kevin Owens has gotten the upper hand on :braun: 0


Yup sometimes he did, but sometimes he couldn't get the upper hand and ate crow for a couple of weeks. These things happen. It's not like every HHH feud he was on top every second. 

It's not like not being able to get the upper hand is normal for KO, it just happens to be this feud that's not even over yet. 

It's just silly, a heel stands tall more it's "omg way to make the Babyface look like a geek". Face stands tall more it's "omg way to make the heel look like a geek". It's even it's "WWE and that 50/50 booking".


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

Raw was interesting... :hmmm


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

Well RapShepard if you're enjoying it that's fine

I'm not


----------



## Strategize (Sep 1, 2016)

Me last week: Boy, I sure hope they don't ruin any momentum for Sasha and Bayley by turning it into some bad, scripted comedy angle.

People: Have some faith!

Me this week:


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

puny RAW bookers.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Braun truly buries everything he touches.

Raw's uppercard at EC, Raw's tag team division at WM, everyone in the MITB match and now he's killing any shred of credibility KO had.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1013999076973539330


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

They ruined some perfectly good EMT uniforms :side:


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

Braun is more unbearable than Reigns at this point.


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

Strategize said:


> Me last week: Boy, I sure hope they don't ruin any momentum for Sasha and Bayley by turning it into some bad, scripted comedy angle.
> 
> People: Have some faith!
> 
> Me this week:


Agreed, They ruined it


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Sasha/ Bayley couldn't hold a candle to Kane and Bryan. Ir just lacked the humor which was omnipresent in the original sketches.


----------



## xio8ups (Nov 6, 2015)

THE MONSTER AMONG MEN. I MEAN "MARKS"


----------



## arch.unleash (Aug 31, 2016)

Man, RAW 2018 continues its way to becoming the absolute worst year for a WWE TV show ever, worse than 95,2010,2015 and even the bad SD years like 2017, a show can't be this bad even if they tried on purpose. A show with no fucking HEELS, without a champion and with some god-like overpushed faces winning all the time. And yeah, FUCK Braun Strowman, enough cringe already you fucks you ruined another potential mega star, the final nail will be when he cashes in like any other bitch at SummerSlam.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

SHIV:THE OTHER WHITE MEAT said:


> Sasha/ Bayley couldn't hold a candle to Kane and Bryan. Ir just lacked the humor which was omnipresent in the original sketches.


It lacks the quality level of the participants as actors...

Kane is a pretty good actor, he's played a lot of different characters within his gimmick as Kane and played most of them very well, and DB's natural charisma connects with the audience nearly without regard to what he's doing or saying

Bayley and the horse umm what skills have they ever shown at acting really, and when have they ever been given real opportunity to acquire them. Bayley's character has been little miss sunshine but now she's full of rage! Sasha banks is... sasha banks. Her character is she's a woman wrestler named Sasha banks. Neither one has much charisma, neither one has had much experience of actual character depth or growth or changes that made them perform their character differently. Now they're expected to be good at comedy. Uhhh okay


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

We've had some shit builds to PPV's in the past, but this build to Extreme Rules has been the absolute worst.

This build has been nothing more than shit comedy, you can now add the Sasha/Bayley feud to that too, unsurprisingly in a week they turn their feud into a joke, the only good thing to come from it was seeing Bayley in jeans.

As for the Reigns/Lashley and Owens/Strowman stuff fpalm


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Bink77 said:


> Of course. This guy loved everything


No, I didn't. Quit being so offended by what I give credit to :lol


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

I can't believe WWE is "forcing" fans to watch Reigns vs Lashley just to get to Reigns vs Lesnar...2 matches no one in their right mind wants to see.
Can't we just have Seth beat both, and then beat Lesnar and be done with it?

also Nia never grab a mic ever again? can she fucking retire already? Can Bayley and Sasha fucking blow already?
fuck Angle and his "we settle things in the ring" shit every week, except for Bayley and Sasha. Fuck the retarded booking.


----------



## Strategize (Sep 1, 2016)

The Definition of Technician said:


> also Nia never grab a mic ever again? can she fucking retire already? Can Bayley and Sasha fucking blow already?
> fuck Angle and his "we settle things in the ring" shit every week, except for Bayley and Sasha. Fuck the retarded booking.


Nia Jax vs Barbie Bliss in an extreme rules match for the women's championship.

Meanwhile, Sasha Banks and Bayley in scripted comedy counselling segments, for not being allowed to fight.

Show me those two sentences two years ago, and I would've literally faceplanted myself out of shock.


WWEfan4eva said:


> Agreed, They ruined it


In fact "Ruined" doesn't even cut it. This has to be some straight fucking sabotage at this point.


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

I dont know why I torture myself to watch RAW weekly. I was not sports entertained at all. Braun Stroman has been booked like a bully and like a heel and that ending with him and Owens. I was just not a fan of. Owens has come across looking like a face because Stroman ALWAYS bullies and buries everyone he comes across (except Lesnar).

A lot of the matches had a ton of directionless superstars in matches that make you dont care at all. Ember Moon defeating Liv Morgan? Ok. I dont want to see another Nia Jax vs Bliss match so that tag team match I didn't care for. Roman Reigns wrestled twice and since the fans are tired of him, that's one match too many. Him and Rollins vs Ziggler/McIntrye was fine. It was his other match with Lashley vs Revival that was lame because the Revival have been booked like jobbers. And Dr. Shelby making his return to help Bayley and Banks. This wasn't as funny as Team Hell No back then. I will give it another week since it will be continued. The only other segment I enjoyed was the Balor/Corbin segment.


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

Strategize said:


> Nia Jax vs Barbie Bliss in an extreme rules match for the women's championship.
> 
> Meanwhile, Sasha Banks and Bayley in scripted comedy counselling segments, for not being allowed to fight.
> 
> Show me those two sentences two years ago, and I would've literally faceplanted myself out of shock.


I swear I can't believe this is the state we're in. 


Carmella and Alexa as champions. Alexa having an HHH reign of terror, she can be given all the accolades in the world but she will never be mentioned in the same sentence as Trish, Lita, AJ and the 4HW. Just like HHH will never reach Austin/Rock status. 

To think what could the division actually be if 

Top Face side: Ember, Bayley, Ruby

Top Heel Side: Sasha, Mickie. 


Have Bliss, Jax, Natalya as mid-card and the rest as jobbers (for now, I'd like to see Liv and Sara as mid-cards as well)

on SD:

Face: Becky and Naomi
Heels: Charlotte and Asuka. 

Mid-card: Absolution and Iconics. 

Jobbers: Carmella, Lana..

but nope.


----------



## Strategize (Sep 1, 2016)

The Definition of Technician said:


> I swear I can't believe this is the state we're in.
> 
> Carmella and Alexa as champions. Alexa having an HHH reign of terror, she can be given all the accolades in the world but she will never be mentioned in the same sentence as Trish, Lita, AJ and the 4HW. Just like HHH will never reach Austin/Rock status.


It's worse than HHH to honest. At least he had some obvious credibility and intensity to him. Alexa has nothing of the sort, the only time she contributes anything is when a talking segment ends with her getting killed. Not in matches though, because the matches suck and she dominates most of them anyway, it's barely ever satisfying to watch her lose.


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

Strategize said:


> It's worse than HHH to honest. At least he had some obvious credibility and intensity to him. Alexa has nothing of the sort, the only time she contributes anything is when a talking segment ends with her getting killed. Not in matches though, because the matches suck and she dominates most of them anyway, it's barely ever satisfying to watch her lose.


Yup. Worst of all, after an 11 month reign of terror, instead of a feel good moment for a face, you have Nia, a character that's been a complete asshole who blindsides others from behind, turn face 3 weeks earlier just to give her the title. Nia has Asuka to thank for making her look half-way decent just before that.

If Alexa, or a 3-way ends up main eventing SS with Ronda fpalm


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Even just looking at the list of Youtube clips tells me I really didn't miss much last night. :lol A lot of Tag Matches, so it feels a lot like previous weeks. I watched a few Highlights, the Bayley & Sasha thing was pretty cringe worthy not going to lie. It worked for Bryan & Kane with their dysfunctional Tag Team, and Bryan was legitimately funny, but one week they are trying to make this a serious feud between the two Women and the next they are doing comedy angles.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

The Fourth Wall said:


> Even just looking at the list of Youtube clips tells me I really didn't miss much last night. :lol A lot of Tag Matches, so it feels a lot like previous weeks. I watched a few Highlights, the Bayley & Sasha thing was pretty cringe worthy not going to lie. It worked for Bryan & Kane with their dysfunctional Tag Team, and Bryan was legitimately funny, but one week they are trying to make this a serious feud between the two Women and the next they are doing comedy angles.


You need to watch the Seth & Roman vs Drew & Dolph match at least. It had a crap ending but it was great up till then.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Ambrose Girl said:


> You need to watch the Seth & Roman vs Drew & Dolph match at least. It had a crap ending but it was great up till then.


I did watch it. It was a pretty decent Tag Match, I enjoyed it. Wasn't surprised about the ending, so it didn't make things too sour for me. :lol


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

The Fourth Wall said:


> Even just looking at the list of Youtube clips tells me I really didn't miss much last night. :lol A lot of Tag Matches, so it feels a lot like previous weeks. I watched a few Highlights, the Bayley & Sasha thing was pretty cringe worthy not going to lie. It worked for Bryan & Kane with their dysfunctional Tag Team, and Bryan was legitimately funny, but one week they are trying to make this a serious feud between the two Women and the next they are doing comedy angles.


The Seth match was good with good crowd reactions. If you haven't seen it, check out the Owens/Braun interaction which seriously sucked in my eyes.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

Y2JHOLLA said:


> Braun is more unbearable than Reigns at this point.


Why is Braun beating up Kevin each week?


SHIV:THE OTHER WHITE MEAT said:


> Sasha/ Bayley couldn't hold a candle to Kane and Bryan. Ir just lacked the humor which was omnipresent in the original sketches.


Sasha and Bayley are not comedy characters. They are to be serious competitors who both think they are the best and are better than the other. Putting them in that segment was not a good idea.

Sent from my LG-H631 using Tapatalk


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

I actually forgot it was RAW last night. Glad I quit watching this. Looks like I'm not missing anything.


----------



## Mister Abigail (May 22, 2014)

Do Americans poop blue?


----------



## Theszpress22 (Sep 2, 2016)

Mister Abigail said:


> Do Americans poop blue?


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Fans in attendance couldn't give a shit about Owens :lmao :lmao

Nice to see Strowman still one of the most over talents on the show.

Almost a shame no one besides Rollins is on his level.


----------



## Wildcat410 (Jul 5, 2009)

SHIV:THE OTHER WHITE MEAT said:


> The Seth match was good with good crowd reactions. *If you haven't seen it, check out the Owens/Braun interaction which seriously sucked in my eyes.*


I also found the way Raw ended to be especially poor. Even on an episode that was otherwise nothing to write home about, to say the least.

Though rubbing it into Owens doesn't seem to be hurting Braun much at all. The crowds are still solidly committed to him.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

I knew Drew/Dolph vs. Seth/Roman wasn't worth wading through three hours for.

Though I wonder - were the Bayley/Sasha segments so bad it's good or this is your life level bad?


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Jedah said:


> I knew Drew/Dolph vs. Seth/Roman wasn't worth wading through three hours for.
> 
> Though I wonder - were the Bayley/Sasha segments so bad it's good or this is your life level bad?


They were just bad and not funny at all. Really don't know what they are trying to do with this feud. You can't have them be serious one week, and then do shit like this. Team Hell No was comedic gold and always was supposed to be pretty silly, no idea what this was supposed to be. I wouldn't bother.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

So I see Lashley's sisters has some competition for worst segment of 2018 then.

Just think of it - we got Nia's "be a star" promo, Lashley's sisters, and now the therapy session within two months of each other. Normally any of them should have won the razzy. Now there's intense competition and so soon.

Incredible.


----------



## Wildcat410 (Jul 5, 2009)

Bryan and Kane are just so much better in terms of the entertainment and acting facets of the product.

Bayley should not be doing mic, or anything beyond the most rudimentary character, work much at all. Sasha is somewhat more tolerable in those respects. But is not going to make anything out of that material. Which was lousy.

They should just cut their losses with the "therapy" schtick.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

Fifty fuckin' replays of Braun running into an obviously empty porta-loo, but exactly zero replays of Liv Morgan's cool sell of the Eclipse.


----------



## Bink77 (Nov 9, 2014)

Each Monday raw thread is getting smaller and smaller. But...see you next week, right?


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

dr shelby came back









then i saw the youtube clips :romo5


----------



## Buhalovski (Jul 24, 2015)

Not even bother watching but from what i understand currently Roman has 3 feuds at once - The Revival, Drew&Ziggler aaand Lashley? Like wtf


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Sasha/Bayley was bad, as predicted. And the Braun stuff is getting very old and boring.


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

I must amit I turned my head away from my TV, When I saw Bayley/Sasha doing the role reverse


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

I really enjoyed RAW.

Only thing that bores me is the tag team championship feud, but I skipped the "funny" promo which helped. I also wish they would do more with Jinder as RAW is in need of top level heels.

Lots of fun matches, interesting feuds. This Lashley/Reigns feud is heating up. Hopefully Extreme Rules isn't in a "too cool for school" arena and shit on it for the sake of doing so.

9/10


----------

